# Easiest way to remove a reel seat???



## huckfinn38 (Jun 13, 2006)

Guys what is the easiest way to remove a DPSD22 reel seat from a Fusion Blank...I want to change to a trigger reel seat...My thoughts are heat to loosen the 5 Min Epoxy and dremmel tool...Let me know your experiences and ideas.
Thanks
Jeb


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

hey man hope all is well.

i just dremel the metal off first and then dremel down spiral like, it kinda helps peel everything. i dont like getting hot things near the blank(screwed one up). seems to work fine.


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

Carefull with that Dremel!

Sandcrab


----------

